# brake help



## obxroundie (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a 1969 2002 non turbo and was having poor symmetrical braking so I ordered new calipers and rotors and pads. the rotors seem same size but the brake pads are to small for both the new calipers and the old ones.
the mounting bolt width of the new calipers is about 2 cm larger than the original so they wont mount.
is there diff size spindles? my car is now up on jack in my driveway, thought this would be a simple friday evening job, HELP before my wife and neighbors start complaining
art


----------



## joem52002 (Jun 17, 2013)

*brakes*

Where did you get the parts? Seems like they are wrong. Pretty sure all years have same size calipers and pads. Bavarian Auto in NH is a good source for parts and they are very knowledgeable about installation. Tii have larger spindle and calipers than std. 2002 FYI


----------

